# 1970-1980 Datsun Keys DA21 for sale



## Zpickup (Nov 12, 2008)

I found 7 NOS key blanks id # DA21 that fits 1970-1980 Datsun cars. They say Datsun on the key also. They are replacement keys made by ESP, but if you want keys with Datsun on them, thats these. i'm looking to sell them. 3$ a blank shipped in the US, i guess i could ship them over seas or anywhere need be for a price to be determined. anybody interested pm me or post to this thread. if its in the wrong section, moderators please move. thank you

Tom


----------

